# MI meetup?



## Shining Star

I think Michigan should have a snow meet up.
Today it is snowing out and the weather man says
6 t0 8 inches of snow by morning.

That must be why they call Michigan ( *winter wonder land *)
You wonder when the snow is going to go.


----------



## missmarstar

you all should just come out to san diego and we can play at the beach!


----------



## jak_sak

Just yesterday I welcomed the first day of Spring and today there's already 4 inches of snow here in west MI!


----------



## Shining Star

missmarstar said:


> you all should just come out to san diego and we can play at the beach!


Would love to come to San Diego and watch all the Califorina Girls
Run on the beach.
But who would shovel all my snow while me and my Califorina Blond ( Star )
were running on the beach. ???


----------



## missmarstar

Shinning Star said:


> Would love to come to San Diego and watch all the Califorina Girls
> Run on the beach.
> *But who would shovel all my snow while me and my Califorina Blond ( Star )*
> *were running on the beach. *???


who cares!! let it melt


----------



## Shining Star

missmarstar said:


> who cares!! let it melt


This is Michigan one has only 24 houres to clear the snow after it stops.
if the walk isn't clear they gine you a ticket and a fine $$$$.

My Golden Girl would love to swim in the ocean and I would love to 
watch her and the other Blond Girls swimming there .


----------



## Katiesmommy

About the snow: They were consdiering doing that here but are not sure what to do because elderly and disabled people are not able to do it.

Here I am 10 mins away from Port Huron with no car  I would be more then happy to get together with you Michigan people.


----------



## Shining Star

Maybe we could and we could get ( Missmarstar ) to join us here in Michigan.
Then she could see some Michigan snow and leave all that Sun Shine she has there
in Calif.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Hi all I am in MI too!!!

Yes that snow yesterday sucked! I am so ready for spring. We were at an agility fun match yesterday when the snow hit. We had a fun drive home. 

Today we took our dogs to a park near our house to play in the snow. They had a good time. Teddi pulled me off my feet once so I was in the snow too. Lots of snowballs in the toesies though.

If you folks plan a gathering perhaps we can join you. Our calendar is filling up but if we can we would love to come.


----------



## marshab1

Last we had several meet ups at different dog parks. It would be great to add some new people and dogs to the mix. 

What park did you go to the other day?


----------



## Maxs Mom

I live in Livonia, and we are very close to Hines Park. They have a dog park there but it is just a fenced yard which my dogs have at home. However up behind the dog park along the edge of the park is a nice wooded trail. We walked our dogs up there so they could play in the snow. Dogs are not supposed to be off leash but it is not monitored up there. My girls are very good about coming when called so we let them run around and play. My youngest Teddi was bummed because she is not allowed off leash..yet. She has about another month of "rehab" before she can resume "normal" activity. It is probably good as reminder to her she is supposed to stick around. Her first day off leash will be and interesting adventure.


----------



## breec3

count me in, I am in South Redford Mi, not far from livonia at all. where about in Livonia are you???


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well Im in Southern Indiana, but if we could get enough people together, I would love to come!


----------



## marshab1

I live just outside of Flint and we don't have any dog parks so we always have to drive to someone else's area. So we'd love to come.


----------



## breec3

I am so excited about meeting everyone and all of there golden babies and other dogs too


----------



## Maxs Mom

breec3 said:


> count me in, I am in South Redford Mi, not far from livonia at all. where about in Livonia are you???


No we are not far from each other. I am on the south edge of Livonia, just off Joy and Merriman. There are lots of good dog walking areas near us. We also frequent an elementary school in our neighborhood. After the kids are gone they do not mind us letting our dogs play. The City also has provided doggie bags for pick up. My DH and I go to the metro parks down in the Belleville area, or South Lyon to Kensington Park. 

I am hoping to take a "doggie day trip" one weekend a month to find fun places to take our dogs.


----------



## jak_sak

How about we meet in Lansing? Would that be a mid point for almost everyone who answered in this thread? I live in Holland, MI - so thats 2 hrs away.


----------



## breec3

I live off of Beech Daly and schoolcraft

Which one of the dogs parks allows the pups to go for a swim, I really want to bring them to water, when it warms up a bit.

My sister lives in Holland, my son had a hockey tournament there so we were lucky enough to stay with my sister and not pay for a hotel, saved us $300.00 plus food, my sister fed us like crazy, prolly gained 5 lbs while there!! It took me about three hours to get there.


----------



## jak_sak

breec3 said:


> I live off of Beech Daly and schoolcraft
> 
> Which one of the dogs parks allows the pups to go for a swim, I really want to bring them to water, when it warms up a bit.



Good point! We need to find a place where we can let the little furbabies swim!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Lansing has a fantastic dog park... not sure if it's open yet. It's called the Howard and Erna Dog Park. If you guys plan a get together... we'll come with our two babies!!!


----------



## FranH

We will be in Michigan the end of May. My girls are ready for some Michigan meetup fun


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Can't wait to see you guys again Fran!!!!


----------



## jak_sak

Lego&Jacub said:


> Lansing has a fantastic dog park... not sure if it's open yet. It's called the Howard and Erna Dog Park. If you guys plan a get together... we'll come with our two babies!!!


Does that park have a lake or a water source?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

There is a huge pond in the middle with a walk circling it... it's really nice!!!


----------



## jak_sak

*Sounds like the perfect place*

Here's a "Site Plan" of the park. 









What do you guys think?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Here their website addy too:

http://www.lansingdogparks.com/

We had a few get-togethers there last year and it really was just about perfect!!


----------



## monomer

The thing is... remember that water is really cold this time of year and the Lansing park is somewhat crowded... I don't know if this would be a problem for anyone but it is something to consider. Sandra, I think the Lake Orion dog park (forget the name right now... something with Oaks?) might be a better bet though it costs something to get a parking permit and it is a much longer drive for us. Whaddaya think?

Jak Sak... if we can get others willing to come to western Michigan, there are a couple of good places I know of. I do plan on starting a thread next month about holding a 2nd Annual Mid-West GRF Meet-up in Muskegon. It was fun last year... we held it in mid-July at the dog beach in Muskegon, right on the shores of Lake Michigan.


----------



## Shining Star

You are right about the COLD WATER my golden got what they called DEAD TAIL
from swimming in the cold lake last year at the cottage.


----------



## marshab1

Orion oaks in Lake Orion is the other park,

http://www.oakgov.com/parksrec/ppark/orion.html

both the Lansing and Orion Oaks parks are open right now.

We are up for either one.


----------



## FranH

Here is a link to the thread with some pics from the Soldan dog park in Lansing.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=21966&highlight=soldan+park


Holly and Rosie are so used to this warm water in south Florida. We have to get them reconditioned for the Michigan lake water!!


----------



## jak_sak

Umm...wait a minute guys - I don't think we should be meeting until say mid April or end of April - need the water to be warm enough for the doggies to swim....when I last took Cassie to the pond in my apartment community, he started shivering...not good....


----------



## jak_sak

monomer said:


> Jak Sak... if we can get others willing to come to western Michigan, there are a couple of good places I know of. I do plan on starting a thread next month about holding a 2nd Annual Mid-West GRF Meet-up in Muskegon. It was fun last year... we held it in mid-July at the dog beach in Muskegon, right on the shores of Lake Michigan.


I live in Holland and Muskegon is an hour away. So I am open to both ideas - either Lansing or Muskegon. In fact, we can do both. I am sure Cassie would appreciate it.


----------



## jak_sak

FranH said:


> Here is a link to the thread with some pics from the Soldan dog park in Lansing.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=21966&highlight=soldan+park
> 
> 
> Holly and Rosie are so used to this warm water in south Florida. We have to get them reconditioned for the Michigan lake water!!


Nice!! NOW I am charged up!! Soon baby soon


----------



## breec3

Lake Orion looks wonderful, I am going to go check this place out, I am not far from Lake Orion

I am willing to go both place also, just a where and a when


----------



## JensDreamboy

Count me and Theo in, too! Can't wait to meet everyone.... COME ON SPRING!!!


----------



## jak_sak

So all of you who responded to this thread, I had two meetups in mind - One in late April/early May - April 26 (May 3 as a backup). This will be to meet in Lansing.

The second meetup can be in west MI (Muskegon) in June - June 14 with June 21 as back up.

Any thoughts?

Lets start discussing dates.


----------



## Shining Star

We Star and I will try to make each one of the meet ups
We have never been to a dog park meet up before.
I have herd lots of BAD and GOOD things about meet ups.
We will give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## jak_sak

Nice! How about the rest of the Michiganders?


----------



## marshab1

Those dates sound good to me.


----------



## monomer

jak_sak said:


> So all of you who responded to this thread, I had two meetups in mind - One in late April/early May - April 26 (May 3 as a backup). This will be to meet in Lansing.
> 
> The second meetup can be in west MI (Muskegon) in June - June 14 with June 21 as back up.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Lets start discussing dates.


First one's a no-go for us... Has to be either earlier or later. The second one is a possibility depending upon the final details.


----------



## jak_sak

I created a Poll for the first meetup. All of you, pls reply.


----------



## kathy/mi

Is it at the Lake Orion park? We could go, it's only about a half an hour away from us and River and Sam would love to go run!


----------



## monomer

jak_sak said:


> I created a Poll for the first meetup. All of you, pls reply.


Wow, I didn't know you could add-on a poll in edit mode!? 

The late May 10th date could probably work for us except that my allergies are usually in fully "bloom" by then... a miserable time for me. I like the April 12 date but will have to confer with my wife to see if she has that Saturday off. None of the other dates will work 'cause my wife will be in Germany and I choose not to go to these things without her.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Was Jak Sak really banned... or did he just put the title there himself??


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> Was Jak Sak really banned... or did he just put the title there himself??


***? This is getting absurd... I really hope its a joke. If it is... NOT FUNNY jak...


----------



## Maxs Mom

I have been to both parks. The Lansing park is nice but you MUST have a Lansing city license to get in. There was no one checking the day we went, but I have a friend who goes almost daily and is on the planning group for that park. It is a requirement. 

The other park is HUGE!!!! It too has water, but the access is off a dock that got very crowded and scary. Dogs and people were being pushed in the water. I LOVED the park itself except for the fact I thought I might lose my dogs because it was so big. There is a fee to enter if you don't have a pass. 

I am not a fan of dog parks. I go maybe once a year. I think they are not closely monitored for updated vaccinations and all around healthy dogs. The day we were at the park in Lansing, I could swear there was a dog there with mange. It was gross. 

Now there is also a park in South Lyon, Kensington park. There is a place not the most populated, that we go to where you can let your dog swim. It can be weedy, but after a couple of jumps in the weeds move away from shore. Dogs are "supposed" to be on leash, however we were able to keep our dogs under control, and all the other people who happened along enjoyed our dogs too. It is a boat launch, we just got them out of the water when boats came in our out. There are picnic tables in the area, a water pump, shade or sun. I enjoy that spot. There are also trails you can walk your dog on leash.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

We went a couple times last year to the Lansing one... no pass... no problems. So how do you get a license? Do you have to live there... be a U.S. resident?? I sure hope not b/c that park is my absolute fav!!!

The Orion one was great the day we went... just us and monomer and a dock to ourselves!!!!!


----------



## jak_sak

Lego&Jacub said:


> Was Jak Sak really banned... or did he just put the title there himself??


I guess thats my way of "silent protest" to all the bans going around. Enuf said.


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> We went a couple times last year to the Lansing one... no pass... no problems. So how do you get a license? Do you have to live there... be a U.S. resident?? I sure hope not b/c that park is my absolute fav!!!
> 
> The Orion one was great the day we went... just us and monomer and a dock to ourselves!!!!!


I don't recall reading about any pass requirements on the website for the Lansing park... Max's mom...are we talking about the same dog park as I think there might be more than one in the Lansing area. Plus the cops and park patrols slowly drove passed us umpteen times while we were there hangin' together in the parking lot, I would have thought someone would have said something. It was so darn crowded both times we had meet-ups there I don't see how they could possibly ever check for passes.

Sandra... remember the Orion park meet-up was well after the summer season. I believe that's why it wasn't very crowded there. I'll bet the same is true BEFORE the summer season too.

Know this though... The absolute very best dog parks are in Grand Rapids (Shaggy Pines) and especially the one in Muskegon (Dog Star Ranch) but that's in western Michigan and probably too far for most MI GRFers to drive.


----------



## FranH

I'm not sure if this is old info for the dog park......

http://www.lansingdogparks.com/parkinfo.html


----------



## Lego&Jacub

monomer said:


> Know this though... The absolute very best dog parks are in Grand Rapids (Shaggy Pines) and especially the one in Muskegon (Dog Star Ranch) but that's in western Michigan and probably too far for most MI GRFers to drive.


Well we're in Canadark : and b/c these things are so gosh darn important to us we're planning on a stay-over in order to fully enjoy the Muskegon one this year... where-ever it is!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom

The park in Lansing I was thinking of (I have only been there once) has a pond and you can walk the circumfrence of the pond. My friend said you had to have your dog licensed not sure if it had to be a city license. As I said no one was checking when we went, but I would hate for people to meet and run into a problem. My dogs are not licensed, not because I don't want to, but because the city I live in is only open when I am at work, and will not renew by mail. I only pretty much get holidays off or take vacation days when I have something planned. 

That Orion Oaks if you went there and had the dock to your self I AM IMPRESSED!!! It has been a while since I was there. It became a madhouse! We actually all went down to the boat launch and jumped our dogs there instead.


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> Well we're in Canadark : and b/c these things are so gosh darn important to us we're planning on a stay-over in order to fully enjoy the Muskegon one this year... where-ever it is!!!!


You, Stu and Geddy and Sawyer are all welcomed to stay over at our place if you guys like. I was thinking about calling for it around the same time as last year down at the dog beach again (and maybe Dog Star Ranch as an alternate)... but being 4 months away is probably too early to start 'fixing' any final details of that meet-up don't you think? Hoping Marsha and Fran will also plan to make it.

Jak et al... what we are referring to is the follow-up to the first ever Michigan meet-up (actually it was the first GRF forum meet-up anywhere) we held at the Muskegon dog beach last year. It was an open invite to anyone who wanted to come... it ended up being the start of a somewhat monthly MI meet-up thing all the way until the snow started to fly... that is how we came about having those other meet-ups in Lansing and Lake Orion last fall. 

Max's mom... I think probably the 'tag' that would concern the park officials the most would be the rabies tag, don't you suppose? Sounds like you visited the same park we did... it had just opened the first time we were there (late last Sept I think it was). The Lake Orion park visit was on a Saturday but it was in the fall and at the end of a wicked storm the night before so that might explain why we were able to have the dock all to ourselves... I'll just bet you visited it in the summer, which to my understanding is peak use season.


----------



## marshab1

Tinkerbell and I are definitely planning on it. We'd love to try the dog park in Muskegon or Grand Rapids as well.


----------



## breec3

I went to the Lake Orion dog Park this past Saturday, Sadie and Comet really enjoyed themselves. I was able to let Sadie off lead and she was so good She kept checking in with me, and when I would call her she would come!!!! She seemed a bit nervous for me to be to far from her.

Comet, hampppppppppp!!! I would always be able to see Comet, because Sadie would follow me, so most of the time we were going wherever Comet wanted to go, he needs to re-visit his recall.

I was quite nervous, worrying that another dog was going to hurt my dogs, I eased up a bit after awhile, but was very cautious as to knowing there where abouts and following them where ever they were, so much so that I lost track of where my 10 year old and her friend was They were hunting for balls They must have found 25 tennis balls on the other side of the fence, so they hopped the fence and found a bag, and was having a blast just filling it with balls.

I am so thankful I brought about 10 towels for the outing, mud, mud, mud!! I also brought a change of shoes, I had to take them off outside the car while I put my clean ones on to drive, there must have been an inch and a half of mud caked on the bottom of my shoes.

I am going to say, there was someone there taking the money that day, but she wasnt checking shot records, license, tags, or even rabie vaccines. She just sat in her truck and collected money and let everyone through.

This was my first time at a dog park ever, so is this the norm????

This is going to be a very fun place for us to go especially when it warms up a bit.

They do have one dock that I saw, that dogs can jump off of. I dont think I would want to stand on the dock. I could just see all the dogs in the summer, running and jumping off that dock, you probably would have to be bolted down in order not to fall in yourself


----------



## pdhaudio83

I will check to see if I can make both. Muskegon would really be a great place, just minutes from our Lake Mich cottage


----------



## monomer

pdhaudio83 said:


> I will check to see if I can make both. Muskegon would really be a great place, just minutes from our Lake Mich cottage


Notice you're in Grand Rapids... are you a member over at Shaggy Pines by any chance? If so, which Golden(s) is yours? We may very well have met... I own Sidney and Sophie... The Dog Star Ranch in Muskegon is fantastic and so is the dog beach too.


----------



## pdhaudio83

monomer said:


> Notice you're in Grand Rapids... are you a member over at Shaggy Pines by any chance? If so, which Golden(s) is yours? We may very well have met... I own Sidney and Sophie... The Dog Star Ranch in Muskegon is fantastic and so is the dog beach too.


I'm not a member there yet, I've been looking at it just haven't gotten around to taking a tour.


----------



## monomer

pdhaudio83 said:


> I'm not a member there yet, I've been looking at it just haven't gotten around to taking a tour.


You should really do it... you can get a free day-pass to see how you and your dog like it, just bring down your dog's shot records and after a quick temperament test they will turn you loose in the park. The slowest times are from before late morning 'til maybe 3PM M-F and the peak days are Saturday and Sunday. There are a lot of great people to meet there, most everybody is friendly (some more so than others) and there are quite a few Golden Retriever owning members as well... none but me though are on the GRF (well as far as I know).


----------



## pdhaudio83

I thought they only let me take a walk, I thought for the tour the dog must be left behind (in the car)


----------



## breec3

Do we need to decided on a definite meeting place and a date???

The poles are so close for April 19th and 26th, either date works for me as far as location I am open to whatever the majority agrees on.

Lets go Michigan, lets have our first meet up for the year with all of our wonderful goldens


----------



## marshab1

Well I can't do the 26th now but I'm open for the 19th.


----------



## monomer

breec3 said:


> Do we need to decided on a definite meeting place and a date???
> 
> The poles are so close for April 19th and 26th, either date works for me as far as location I am open to whatever the majority agrees on.
> 
> Lets go Michigan, lets have our first meet up for the year with all of our wonderful goldens


Just from past experience... its seems the best way to get one of these things going is to just pick a place and time and start a post to advertise it. If no one jumps on-board then consider moving it, otherwise just plan on being there and hope others show up. Trying to get a unanimous consensus can be terribly time consuming and an exercise in frustration.

For what its worth... if the weather forecast for Lansing clears up for this Sunday I'm going to try and post that one in a new thread calling for a meet-up this Sunday.


----------



## marshab1

monomer said:


> Just from past experience... its seems the best way to get one of these things going is to just pick a place and time and start a post to advertise it. If no one jumps on-board then consider moving it, otherwise just plan on being there and hope others show up. Trying to get a unanimous consensus can be terribly time consuming and an exercise in frustration.
> 
> For what its worth... if the weather forecast for Lansing clears up for this Sunday I'm going to try and post that one in a new thread calling for a meet-up this Sunday.


I'll be watching the weather.:crossfing


----------



## Heidi36oh

I think I will try to make the MI Meet-up this year, seems like none of the Ohio's are interested in a meeting


----------



## marshab1

When we go to Lake Orion we're probably only about an hour from the MI border. that's not too bad for you. and we'd love to meet you!


----------



## Heidi36oh

marshab1 said:


> When we go to Lake Orion we're probably only about an hour from the MI border. that's not too bad for you. and we'd love to meet you!


I'd love to meet all you guys, my dauther lives in Lima, Ohio I think it's pretty close , so we can camp there for a day..LOL


----------



## marshab1

well I just looked at Mapquest and it looks like from Lima it is about 3 hours to Lansing or Lake Orion. So you'll be able to take your pick.


----------



## JensDreamboy

I work on Saturday until 12 or 1, but can meet up right after if we do Lansing. I've been wanting to go to the Lansing dog park for so long, but never have. I can meet at the other place, too, if it's closer for others.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

We'll be there this sunday if you decide that the weather won't be so bad Monomer. If not then we'll be wherever the next one is lol!!


----------



## jak_sak

I am up for either 19th or 26th. Only factor again is the weather.


----------



## JensDreamboy

Are we talking the Lansing dog park at Hawk Island on Sunday as in tomorrow?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Jen if the weather wasn't going to be too bad, Monomer was going to announce an ultra-quick "let's get together this sunday". He can only go tomorrow... then he won't be able to attend a get-together until the end of May. However, I haven't seen either him (or Marsha... who was also considering, if weather co-operated) on all day.

I finally got to the weather network site just now and it says 6 degrees C for the high... flurries and 50% P.O.P.

Were you considering going anyway?

I should add that some other Michiganders are trying to get one together for either next weekend or the one after that.


----------



## JensDreamboy

I can pretty much go to the Lansing park anytime. We're right up the road. I haven't been yet and can't wait to go. It's been raining all day today, and I just can't believe snow tomorrow, we'll see. I heard that the park flooded last week, but was still opened. I guess we should just expect LOTS and LOTS of mud no matter what the weather is.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

yeah... we've had rain here all day today too. I can't imagine the park flooded... must be a sight!! I just checked Monomer's profile and looks like he was last on at 3 pm today. So I'm guessing he's not thinking about getting together this weekend. Hopefully it will be nice next weekend and we can get a few of us together!!


----------



## marshab1

I was scrapbooking all day. and just got home and thought I'd check to see what was going on for tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh

marshab1 said:


> well I just looked at Mapquest and it looks like from Lima it is about 3 hours to Lansing or Lake Orion. So you'll be able to take your pick.


I might b down that way anyway in May...LOL, daughter having my first grandbaby. 3 hours is not bad to drive.


----------



## marshab1

Heidi36oh said:


> I might b down that way anyway in May...LOL, daughter having my first grandbaby. 3 hours is not bad to drive.


That's right... but you won't want to leave the baby then. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh

marshab1 said:


> That's right... but you won't want to leave the baby then. LOL


wow that's a good one, I think I can get away for a few hours. I plan on staying in Lima for a week after Steffi has the baby.


----------



## marshab1

If you get to stay a week then a few hours away wouldn't be too hard to do. But we woud understand if you didn't make it. But we do expect you to make one of our meet ups this year.


----------



## JensDreamboy

Let's start planning this again soon. The weather has ben perfect for a meet up. When will Sawyer be better??


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Jen I just WISH!!!!!! he was better. We're starting to get cabin fever over here!!!! His warts are getting pretty big now... and a couple are looking darker... so we're hopeful that they will start clearing up soon. Our vet said last night that they can take a month sometimes... just depends on the dogs immune system.


----------



## JensDreamboy

OH NO!! I'm so sorry! I didnt realize how bad it was  Poor guy. I bet you are getting cabin fever. Well, as soon as he's better,we'll see you there! Or somewhere.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh sorry... I didn't mean to make it sound like it was worse! It's not really... just a couple of the ones he had have gotten pretty big. I think it just means that it's progressing thru the stages... and hopefully (fingers crossed) he'll be able to fight them off before tooo long. He will have had them for two weeks this thursday... so I won't be surprised if it's another two weeks. But they don't bother him at all... and he's still his happy-go-lucky self!!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

I could meet up at the Lake Orion Park I'd love to meet some of you


----------



## Maxs Mom

I have a friend who frequents the Lansing park (with the pond) she was telling me neighbors of the park have been complaining about the dogs. She says they are going to cut the park in half so you can't walk around the pond any more. 

Pretty sad. It was a nice area.


----------



## JensDreamboy

Maxs Mom said:


> I have a friend who frequents the Lansing park (with the pond) she was telling me neighbors of the park have been complaining about the dogs. She says they are going to cut the park in half so you can't walk around the pond any more.
> 
> Pretty sad. It was a nice area.


Yes, I heard the same thing. There is a Yahoo group called GreaterLansingDogs and I read it there. I think it's just talk for now, but I'm not sure. I visited the park for the first time on Sunday and it was still open. I wonder what will happen with it.


----------



## breec3

I can bring Sadie and Comet to the Lake Orion Park for a meet up this weekend, let me know if this works for anyone


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Maxs Mom said:


> I have a friend who frequents the Lansing park (with the pond) she was telling me neighbors of the park have been complaining about the dogs. She says they are going to cut the park in half so you can't walk around the pond any more.
> 
> Pretty sad. It was a nice area.


that's really aweful! It is our fav park!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom

My friend is an engineer for the State, and I know she has talked with park developers. I will let her know you don't like it. I am not sure if there is anything that can be done, but I may have her post here if there is.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Yes... definitely let us know if there is anything we can do!! Thanks!


----------



## JensDreamboy

If you go to the website there is a poster to print off so that you'll be able to park there during weekend and holidays for the summer. I'm not sure why they don't want people to park at the usual spot, but you should check it out. I printed one just to keep in my car.


----------

